# Photobucket / Dark JPGs / Capture One?



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

When uploading some .jpg files to Photobucket, I've noticed that those I process using Capture One turn out a lot darker than the original file once uploaded. Exporting the same image as a .png seem to work though.

For example, here's a .png and .jpg version of the same image displayed on my PC:










And here they are after being uploaded to Photobucket:

JPG










PNG










These are my .jpg process settings in Capture One:









It only seems to happen to files I create on my PC with images captured on my camera (using RAW). Any ideas what might be causing this?


----------



## ajdh (Jul 24, 2016)

It could be the ICC Profile, try with different profiles.


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks, I'll try adjusting that and see what happens.

Could that cause the image to darken after uploading to photobucket? The jpg and png look identical on my PC, it's only once the jpg gets to on it goes dark.


----------



## ajdh (Jul 24, 2016)

Krispy said:


> Thanks, I'll try adjusting that and see what happens.
> 
> Could that cause the image to darken after uploading to photobucket? The jpg and png look identical on my PC, it's only once the jpg gets to on it goes dark.


 Hopefully you should have the choice of sRGB and RGB. Try alternating between these.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I have noticed when I save file as a JPG in CO it appears darker if I open it with Paint.net. I have also noticed that the native Windows 10 photo viewer seems to auto adjust everything it displays. Also, what I post to the forum looks different from what I see in the graphics programs. The differences didn't used to be so pronounced.

Later,
William


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I started with a RAW image.

First variant saved with "Embed Camera Profile".










Second with "Adobe RGB (1998)".










Third using "SRGB IEC6 1966-2.1".










Forth utilising "Phase One - PC Monitor".










The differences are rather slight, but I have learned that Paint.net seems to be getting well beyond its prime and displays these images with much greater differences. Lesson learned thanks to ajdh. :wink:

Later,
William


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Your first image seems to suffer the same as mine did so it looks like that was the answer.

Now I need to learn what on earth ICC profiles are?!


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Krispy said:


> Now I need to learn what on earth ICC profiles are?!


 I lost the will to live after reading the first two lines https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ICC_profile


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

DJH584 said:


> I lost the will to live after reading the first two lines https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ICC_profile


 I see what you mean :russian_roulette:

I got stuck at the point I realised they couldn't spell characterised. Or realized they couldn't spell characterized.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I really haven`t a clue what any of you are talking about :huh: :laugh:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Now you need to think about creating an LCC profile for each photo or group of photos so you can achieve optimum colour reproduction while processing in Capture One. :wink:

Later,

William


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

William_Wilson said:


> Now you need to think about creating an LCC profile for each photo or group of photos so you can achieve optimum colour reproduction while processing in Capture One. :wink:
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


 I refer the Right Honourable Gentleman from Woodville to my previous reply :teethsmile:


----------



## ajdh (Jul 24, 2016)

When I send images off for printing, I have to apply different profiles to match the paper the print house uses. On top of this, I calibrate my monitor so the image on my computer will hopefully match the image produced by the printer.


----------

